# Ryobi One+ vs Aldi Workzone cordless tools



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi
may I ask if anyone has done a report comparison on the two brands above? Are the Aldi batteries just as good as the Ryobi One+? 
regards
Peteroo


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Haven't seen any Aldi tools, but I have to give some credit to Ryobi for having all their tools use the same batteries. From woodworking to garden tools, they all use the same batteries. Not really that fond of Ryobi styff, but I wish some of the other makers would do the same thing.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a set of Ryobi tools. I had two batteries go kapooey in less than a year. HD wouldn't honor the warranty- said it was only good for 90 days. 90 days for commercial use, one year for personal use. Never been in HD since. Not sure about the Aldi brand- someone has to make it for them. Look close at the tool and go to the big box stores and hardware stores. Compare. Sort of like lathes- some are identical except for the paint job. Also, check the warranty for the Aldi brand. If there is a problem, where do you take it? If was to buy cordless tools, I would buy Dewalt or another top brand. JMHO.
BTW, I got four Ryobi batteries for $99- factory blems with full warranty...in writing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ryobie batteries seem to be better than Dewalt...
never heard of Aldi..
I have Bosch and over time, the employees retired their brands (mostly DeWalt, PC, and Ryobie) and went w/ Bosch..


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You can get (made in China) replacement batteries for Ryobi 1+ on Amazon. I bought a set of 2 for about what one 1+ battery costs. I haven't had them long enough to be able to make a comparison, but for the price it's hard to beat...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07519F1HR/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Aldi's is a discount grocery chain. They are owned by a German company. The US part is based in the Chicago area. A lot of their products are from Europe. FWIW, you put a quarter in a slot on the buggy and it released a chain. Put the chain back into the buggy in front and get your quarter back. Saves salary for employees to go out and fetch buggies. I used to do that at Lowe's- not fun in the rain or winter.
George, I got four for $99 and free shipping. See the last part of post #3. I have a dead Ryobi battery sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Knothead47 said:


> Aldi's is a discount grocery chain. They are owned by a German company. The US part is based in the Chicago area. A lot of their products are from Europe. FWIW, you put a quarter in a slot on the buggy and it released a chain. Put the chain back into the buggy in front and get your quarter back. Saves salary for employees to go out and fetch buggies. I used to do that at Lowe's- not fun in the rain or winter.
> George, I got four for $99 and free shipping. See the last part of post #3. I have a dead Ryobi battery sitting on the shelf.


There is nothing unique about their shopping carts. We have one Costco branch and one local supermarket that do the same thing. It does cut down on carts all over the lot. Years ago Adi in Germany split up into Aldi Nord (North) and Aldi Sud(South). They also split up the foreign countries where Aldi had stores. The US went to Aldi Sud. Trader Joes is owned by Aldi Nord.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Closest Costco is Ringgold, GA so I have had no experience there. Never seen another store do the "quarter back" thing before until Aldi's came to town. Aldi's is three miles from home. Interesting- Aldi's moved into a vacant store but my wife and I have seen several free-standing stores in other places plus they are twice the size of our store.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if Ridgid deserves a look. They offer a full lifetime warranty against defects: https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/full-lifetime-warranty Battery warranty I think is 3 years on cordless tools. Pat Warner used to promote the Ridgid trim router and I just read a tool test by FWW that rated the trim router right at the top. 

I have a Milwaukee impact and drill combo in 18volt and they are good (brushless type) but I feel like the battery charge could last a little longer. They have a 5 year warranty and I think that includes the batteries but I'd have to check to be sure about that. Despite what Stick said about DW my son has been using them on the job for years and is quite happy with them. He started with a 14.4v drill I gave him years ago and he is using the 20 volt tools now.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

I would buy the Ryobi over the Aldi product in a like-for-like situation.

I've had great experience with Ryobi tools using their battery system.
I have bought a couple of small tools from Aldi; they're cheap, so if they don't last I have gotten my money's worth. The problem here in Australia is that while we have Aldi, the products that are not actual groceries tend to not be stocked or available after they've been sold. I haven't tried returning an item yet or making a warranty claim with them, so cannot comment on how good they are at living up to them.


----------

